# Surprise Lamb #6!



## Mindi (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks like we got our ewe into the barn just in time yesterday...she had a nice big ram lamb during the night and both are doing well!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 12, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

